# Xbox 360 - 250gb oder reichen 4gb?



## RubenPlinius (4. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

ich überlege mir eine xbox 360 und kinect zuzulegen

allerdings stehe ich vor der frage die (kostentechnisch attraktive) 4gb variante zuzulegen - allerdings sind 4gb im vergleich zu den 250 gb schon recht wenig
wozu genau braucht man den speicherplatz? wie lange käme ich mit 4gb aus?
man kann ja eine 250gb festplatte nachrüsten, aber mit 80&#8364; ist die auch recht happig
stimmte das, dass man per usb eine externe festplatte anhängen würde?
aber da es nicht über sata sondern über usb erfolgt, wäre hier die zugriffszeit langsamer oder?

welche nachteile müsste ich mit einer 4gb variante in kauf nehmen?
wie viele spiele würden sich drauf ausgehen?
ich denke so an die kinect basic sachen, wie kinect adventures (was dabei ist), evntl kinectimals und kinect sport, eventuell noch dirt 2 oder was es sonst für spiele gibt

rechnerisch kommt es ja theoretisch aufs selbe, ob ich eine xbox 360 mit 250gb nehme und die kinect leiste dazukaufe
oder das 4gb + kinect bundle nehme und die 250gb festplatte nachrüste...

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

achja und hat die 360 einen internetbrowser? (ich habe das gegoogelt, aber ich habe nur threads aus den jahren 2006-2009 gefunden) oder zumindest einen youtube client?

ich bedanke mich herzlich für euren rat!

edit: achja bevor ich es vergesse: DVDs kann die xbox ganz normal abspielen oder? hat sie auch eine upscaling funktion?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie laut die neue XBOX360 die DVD's abspielt, aber ich bin froh, dass ich bei meiner alten die Spiele auf die Platte kopieren kann und nur einmal beim Start der Kopierschutz geprüft wird.

Ansonsten landen auf der Platte die Demos, Filme & Co. welche man via XBox Live bzw. Zune runterlädt. Bei 4GB passt kein einziger HD-Film auf die Platte 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Version mit Platte nehmen bzw. die Platte nachrüsten.

Einen Internetbrowser hat die XBox360 nicht, wozu auch? Ist eine Spielkonsole und keine Surfstation.


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2011)

Im Grunde nutzt man die grosse Festplatte vor allem um die Lautstaerke beim Spielen zu reduzieren und die Ladezeiten zu verkuerzen - d.h. man installiert die Spiele anstatt sie direkt von Disc zu zocken. Das ist bei der 4GB-Version freilich nicht moeglich. Wobei die neueste XBox360-Slim leiser ist als die vorherige Variante und es somit vielleicht nicht ganz so kritisch ist nix installieren zu koennen.

Einen Webbrowser hat die XBox360 nicht.


----------



## RubenPlinius (4. Februar 2011)

danke

aber dvd ansehen geht problemlos oder?

und wie schaut das mit xbox live und der goldmitglieschaft aus?
was rechtfertigt einen jahrespreis von 55€ für die goldmitglieschaft, außer dass ich spiele online spielen kann?
bekomme ich irgendwas gratis dafür?
oder bekommt man monatlich xbox punkte die man dann ausgeben kann oder so?

bis jetzt, sofern ich es recherchieren konnte, hängen nur der videochat und die online spielefunktion an der goldmitgliedschaft oder?

wie gesagt, bekommt man irgendetwas "geschenkt" für die gold mitgliedschaft?

und könnte ich eine externe festplatte an die xbox anstecken und die könnte darauf enthaltene video dateien oder mp3s abspielen?

naja ein browser an sich wär ja nicht schlecht...nochdazu da es ja für die xbox ja das chatpad gibt...von daher hätte man auch eine akzeptable tastatur
und außerdem träum ich schon ewig davon dass es möglich wäre am fernseher zb southparkstudios.com zu sehen ^^

nochmals herzlichen dank


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2011)

Ja, DVDs kannst du auch ohne die HDD sehen.

Die Goldmitgliedschaft benötigt man, wie du richtig schreibst, zum Online-Spielen und Video-Chat.
Geschenkt? Ich glaube nicht.

USB-Datenträger können angeschlossen werden. MP3 geht von denen auf jeden Fall, Videos bestimmt auch.

Chatten via XBox & Live Messenger? Nicht wirklich


----------



## RubenPlinius (4. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Goldmitgliedschaft benötigt man, wie du richtig schreibst, zum Online-Spielen und Video-Chat.
> Geschenkt? Ich glaube nicht.



ja aber was hat man dann von einer gold mitgliedschaft?
gibt es nicht wenigstens irgendwelche gratis streams oder irgendetwas?
schlimm genug dass man fürs online spielen zahlen muss, aber dann darüber hinaus nichts davon zu haben...
aber updates für spiele sind trotzdem gratis oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn es Updates gibt, egal ob Systemsoftware oder Spiel, sind diese Gratis.



> Profitiert ein ganzes Jahr lang von den exklusiven Vorteilen, die die Xbox LIVE Goldmitgliedschaft bietet. Spielt gemeinsam mit euren Freunden auf Xbox LIVE, lasst coole Xbox LIVE Partys steigen, kommuniziert über Facebook und Twitter, freut euch auf Sonderangebote für Xbox LIVE Goldmitglieder und, und, und. Darüber hinaus stehen euch auch die Xbox LIVE Standardangebote zur Verfügung. Unter anderem könnt ihr HD-Filme ausleihen und kaufen, Spieledemos herunterladen, Xbox LIVE Arcade-Games und Spielerweiterungen wie neue Level, Charaktere, Songs und Maps erwerben und jede Menge mehr.



Hier noch ein paar Features die es, teilweise in anderen Ländern, gibt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_Live

Ich seh das mit der Bezahl-Mitgliedschaft nicht so wild. Ich muss nicht alles online zocken. Irgendwelche Shooter erst recht nicht per Gamepad


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2011)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die Xbox sich dann in einem isolierten Netz befindet. Mittels Goldmitgliedschaft wird das dann finanziert. Es gab mal (vielleicht gibt'S das auch noch) so ein Spiel names 1 gegen 100 oder so, bei dem man unter anderem Sachen aus dem Marketplace gewinnen konnte. Das soll sich echt rentiert haben. So zumindest mein Freundeskreis. Da bei uns das inet so lahm ist und ich weder einsehe ein Vermögen fpr den Wlan-Adapter auszugeben, bzw. nur wegen der XBox Leitungen zu verlegen bin ich nur offline mit ihr.

Ach wäre das schön, mit ner Ordentlichen Leitung über's Inet Street Fighter zu zocken....


----------



## Zukane (5. Februar 2011)

Also die Vorteile der Slim ist einfach das sie leiser ist als die alten Xboxen, ein wenig kleiner und W-Lan automatisch empfangen kann (mehr soweit ich weiß nicht).

Habe selber eien Xbox allerdings nur mit 60 GB. Würde dir aber empfehlen die neue Slim + Kinect zu kaufen wenn du dir ne Xbox kaufen möchtest.

Das dumme finde ich ist nunmal die Gold-Mitgliedschaft, bei der PS3 muss man für sowas nichs bezahlen.


----------



## NexxLoL (5. Februar 2011)

Dafür laufen die Server dann auch stabil. Da haben Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis mit ihrer PS3 ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Du bezahlst zwar etwas, kannst dann für dein Geld aber auch Qualität erwarten.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (5. Februar 2011)

nimm die 4gb variante und kauf dir ne externe usb platte. das ist günstiger und genauso gut. nur mit 4gb kommste nicht weit.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Dafür laufen die Server dann auch stabil. Da haben Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis mit ihrer PS3 ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Du bezahlst zwar etwas, kannst dann für dein Geld aber auch Qualität erwarten.



Also ich hatte mit meiner Playstation und den Servern bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, sind bei der PS3 die Spieler selber der "Server". Bei der XBox gibt es dedizierte Server von Microsoft.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

Trifft zu, ausser bei bestimmten Spiele, Z.b Killzone dort gibt es Server...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

Ne, eigentlich nicht generell. Bei GT5 stehen die Server halt zum Beispiel bei Sony. Bei Call of Duty stellt die Server halt Activision. Wobei letztere diese wohl schließen wollen.
Aber im Prinzip hast du es halt wie auf dem PC auch. Die Spieleschmieden stellen die Server, oder halt auch nicht. Mit Ausnahme von GT5 und dort auch nur, wegen den Anfangs gewaltigen Ansturm, kann ich was Online-Zocken angeht, nicht klagen. Allerdings spiele ich auch nur wenig auf der PS3 online. Shooter zum Beispiel laufen bei mir ausschließlich auf dem PC.


----------



## Zukane (5. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Bei Call of Duty stellt die Server halt Activision.



Du meinst wohl Treyarch ;D

Also beim CoD7 für den Pc ist es so das nur die "Wettspiel"-Server von Treyarch sind und der rest gemietete von Clans, Communitys, Privat etc.

Kann gut sein das es bei den Konsolen anders ist weil ja nur xbox vs xbox, ps3 vs ps3, pc vs pc ist.


----------



## painschkes (5. Februar 2011)

_Auf den Konsolen sind die Spieler die Host's - Server gibts nur auf dem PC.

_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Februar 2011)

Also, wenn ich nach dieser Meldung gehe, dann gab es auch bei Call of Duty Server.

http://www.giga.de/usernews/00030981-playstation-3-activision-schliesst-call-of-duty-black-ops-server/


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Februar 2011)

vielen lieben dank leute 

und wisst ihr wie es um die xbox 360 und DLNA steht?
wenn ich zb jetzt ein android handy hernehme und dort eine dlna unterstützung habe, kann die xbox damit umgehen oder muss man da erst umständlich herumtricksen bis sie ein dlna gerät "anerkennt"?

und hat die xbox dvd upscaling?
ist der red ring of death eigentlich noch ein thema bei der xbox 360 slim?

und verzeiht die frage, aber ich habe ewig herumgestöbert und nichts gefunden - wisst ihr ein gutes/spaßíges rennspiel dass man mit splitscreen zu zweit spielen kann?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2011)

Den "RRoD" gibt es auch bei der "normalen" XBox360 kaum noch.

Upscaling bei der xbox360: http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/549

Android <-> xbox360: http://www.android-hilfe.de/htc-desire-hd-forum/51311-dlna-zu-xbox-360-a.html


----------



## RubenPlinius (12. Februar 2011)

danke

ja den link zum desire hd und der xbox 360 hab ich auch gefunden - allerdings werde ich nicht schlau daraus, da das ja nur für das desire hd gilt
was mache ich aber mit all den anderen potentiellen android handys? und warum sollte man einen windows pc brauchen um vom handy auf die xbox zu streamen (weil mein plan wäre es zb fotos über die xbox am fernseher herzuzeigen)

gut zu wissen dass der rrod nicht mehr so ein wesentliches problem ist, danke ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2011)

Dann sag doch mal, welches Handy du hast. Scheint ja wirklich von Handy zu Handy, wahrschienlich auch von Droid-Version zu Version, unterschiedlich zu sein.

So wie ich das verstehe, brauchst du eine APP, die das Handy als Streamingserver deklariert.

Edit:
Schau dir mal http://www.androidzoom.com/de/android_anwendungen/musik_und_audio/2player-dlna-music-player_mzkl.html an.


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. Februar 2011)

naja wahrscheinlich wird es das motorola defy (mit 2.1) bei mir
laut werbung sollte es dlna zertifiziert sein

und gibt es eigentlich spiele die über windows live/xbox live gemeinsam über pc und xbox gespielt werden können?
also zb dirt 2 am pc und dirt 2 auf der xbox?
denn einen splitscreen hat dirt 2 ja nicht, soweit ich gelesen habe -was sehr schade ist :/


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab noch nicht gelesen, dass Spiele, die sowohl auf Konsole und PC erschienen sind, zusammen spielen. Nicht mal im Multiplayer.

Da ist eine strikte Trennung zwischen Konsole & PC. Vielleicht weil bei einigen Spielen PC-Spieler vorteile haben könnten (Shooter spielen sich mit Maus & Tastatur einfach besser).


----------



## Zukane (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht gelesen, dass Spiele, die sowohl auf Konsole und PC erschienen sind, zusammen spielen. Nicht mal im Multiplayer.
> 
> Da ist eine strikte Trennung zwischen Konsole & PC. Vielleicht weil bei einigen Spielen PC-Spieler vorteile haben könnten (Shooter spielen sich mit Maus & Tastatur einfach besser).



Richtig 

Aber man kann meines Wissens auch eien Maus und auch Tastatur per USB an die Xbox anschließen ;D


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2011)

Ja, das kann man. Man spielt dann aber trotzdem gegen andere Konsolen-Spieler


----------



## Larok94 (13. Februar 2011)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> nimm die 4gb variante und kauf dir ne externe usb platte. das ist günstiger und genauso gut. nur mit 4gb kommste nicht weit.



wow, dann hast dir ne 500gb Festplatte gekauft und hast 24GB zur verfügung... Mach das bloß nicht, die Xbox erkennt externe
Festplatten und USB-Sticks nur bis ca. 20 gb.

Hol dir einfach die 4gb Variante (ohne Kinect), dann kauf dir später, falls du eine Festplatte brauchst die Xbox Festplatte für Slim-
Konsolen, kommt am ende ungefähr auf den selben Preis raus!

Gruß
Larok94


----------

